# Hows it Goin', Eh?



## Jon_Lenin (May 9, 2007)

Hi, my names Jon and I'm from Southern Ontario, Canada (London? If anyone knows that). This winter I did some research on Mantids and saw they apparently make nice pets and When I was a little younger I used to be really into bugs, so I thought I would give it a shot. For all the information I could find about Mantis' in Ontario, I've not found out where to find them, what time of year they hatch here or if they even come this far north. Could anyone help me out with this, or give me some other Tips? Thanks alot


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

Welcome. Not sure on what mantids if any are in your area. I know we have at least one Canadian member. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## robo mantis (May 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 10, 2007)

Welcome! People buy and sell all the time here. It looks like somebody is giving away free Chinese mantises at the For Sale section.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2007)

Welcome! Sure they are in your area, should see wild ones outside in the fields right now getting ready to hatch. Take a walk and look around ina field with tall old grass and you will probably find an egg pod or two.!


----------



## Jon_Lenin (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I was looking in the bush lot by my house, I didnt know a field would be a better area. I wish I could get some more advice from the other hoser on this site!


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2007)

Well this time of year they are going to be very tiny and you won't have much luck finding any.


----------



## Jon_Lenin (May 11, 2007)

ha...that never even occured to me..


----------

